# Wahl Bravura & BravMINI trimming PAWS



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I just posted a pretty extensive, but definitely not complete BLOG post and Video on how I like to use the Wahl Bravura and Bravura Mini to trim the paw hairs.

I also compare the Bravura to the new Bravura Lithium Ion. The link to the BLOG is in my siggie.

Thought I would share it here in case anyone wants to meet Pinky! She is my goofy clown girl, but she was kind of shy in front of the camera...


----------



## Frini (Apr 13, 2014)

I love your videos and your sweet sweet girls!!!!

I shared one of your videos on a Greek forum i participate (hope you dont mind)
And we really enjoy the tips you give to us new maltese mothers!

Keep posting videos because Greek maltese moms love it!!!!!
Thank you!!!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

DOLCE FLIP TOPKNOT TOOL

FOUND IT on AMAZON

It's exactly the one I have:
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Purple-Heart-Decor-Ponytail-Styling/dp/B00899W8UO/ref=sr_1_157?ie=UTF8&qid=1400917882&sr=8-157&keywords=ponytail+tool]Amazon.com : 4 Pcs Purple Heart Decor Y Shape Hair Ponytail Styling Maker : Hair Clips : Beauty[/ame]


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Frini said:


> I love your videos and your sweet sweet girls!!!!
> 
> I shared one of your videos on a Greek forum i participate (hope you dont mind)
> And we really enjoy the tips you give to us new maltese mothers!
> ...


Thank you Frini for nice comments. ahhh...and wish I could visit Greece!!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

You already know I am a big fan! This video is great! I always have a hard time with feet!  Thank you!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Loved it! Thank you so much! I'm so excited that you are doing these. Your babies are so beautiful!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

You're the best!! I ordered the tool!!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Also, I was thinking of doing a video too... I can show you how talented McCartney is! She can hop, twist, and twirl on the pink grooming table while I am nicely holding her one paw in my hand and the clippers in the other..:smpullhair: Thanks for sharing all of this... I am so very appreciative!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback SM family.

PINK PINK Ponytail FLIP TOOL
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Pairs-Heart-Decor-Ponytail-Styling/dp/B00899W9LM/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1400943159&sr=8-7&keywords=heart+ponytail+tool]Amazon.com : 2 Pairs Pink Heart Decor Y Shape Hair Ponytail Styling Maker : Hair Clips : Beauty[/ame]

BLACK Ponytail Tool
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Black-Heart-Decor-Ponytail-Styling/dp/B00899W9SU/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1400943407&sr=8-5&keywords=heart+ponytail+tool]Amazon.com : 4 Pcs Black Heart Decor Y Shape Hair Ponytail Styling Maker : Hair Clips : Beauty[/ame]


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I bought the pink ones! I did it with my fingers the other day, but it was kind of messy.



MalteseObsessed said:


> Thanks for the feedback SM family.
> 
> PINK PINK Ponytail FLIP TOOL
> Amazon.com : 2 Pairs Pink Heart Decor Y Shape Hair Ponytail Styling Maker : Hair Clips : Beauty
> ...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm going to get to the video later!! Can't wait, but I'm busy busy busy today!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you for the great instructional video! I watched it this morning and then using your tips, trimmed 12 little paws during today's bath time! I'd never been comfortable doing that before.

I ordered the little tool, too. Very cute!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Good to see how you do the paw pads. Now I know that I am doing them the right way. The only thing different is my clipper who is even smaller than your Mini.
View attachment 195962
View attachment 195970

I cannot use the two tiny ones anymore. Charlie's hair is too thick. But they were great with Alex. Next time I will try the normal clipper.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am impressed. Takes two people to take care of Rylee. I have a mustache clipper that runs on 1 double A battery and it makes more noise than any of yours.

In Rylee's case the noise isn't an issue she just plain doesn't like her paws being tampered with.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

shellbeme said:


> You already know I am a big fan! This video is great! I always have a hard time with feet!  Thank you!


Well you know I'm a big fan of you and your boys too!!! :wub::wub:



Lou's Mom said:


> Loved it! Thank you so much! I'm so excited that you are doing these. Your babies are so beautiful!


I'm still rooting for you to find a good groomer friend in your new hometown...:thumbsup:



Chardy said:


> Also, I was thinking of doing a video too... I can show you how talented McCartney is! She can hop, twist, and twirl on the pink grooming table while I am nicely holding her one paw in my hand and the clippers in the other..:smpullhair: Thanks for sharing all of this... I am so very appreciative!! :thumbsup:


Carol --- I love your take on life...LOVE your girls too!! 



lydiatug said:


> I bought the pink ones! I did it with my fingers the other day, but it was kind of messy.


woah...Lydia I didn't realize you used your fingers...wow that is hard, but you made Georgie look so cute --- but then again you are so artistic with those AMAZING quilts your just seem to throw together...works of ART!



Madison's Mom said:


> Thank you for the great instructional video! I watched it this morning and then using your tips, trimmed 12 little paws during today's bath time! I'd never been comfortable doing that before.
> 
> I ordered the little tool, too. Very cute!


Thank you -- but I hardly think you needed the video --- look how lovely your 12 little paws are ALL the time!! ...TY :blush:



MalteseJane said:


> Good to see how you do the paw pads. Now I know that I am doing them the right way. The only thing different is my clipper who is even smaller than your Mini.
> View attachment 195962
> View attachment 195970
> 
> I cannot use the two tiny ones anymore. Charlie's hair is too thick. But they were great with Alex. Next time I will try the normal clipper.


You know I think we are like minded...with our collection of clippers...hehe...too bad we aren't neighbors so that we didn't have to COLLECT so much...instead we could've shared our mountain of grooming items...:w00t:




Deborah said:


> I am impressed. Takes two people to take care of Rylee. I have a mustache clipper that runs on 1 double A battery and it makes more noise than any of yours.
> 
> In Rylee's case the noise isn't an issue she just plain doesn't like her paws being tampered with.


you are too sweet...and your Rylee is precious! ...:wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the compliment...but they do take awhile! I usually manage up to 5 a year, some have taken up to 6 months to complete. I'm working hard on the maltese quilt for the raffle this year!

Quote:

woah...Lydia I didn't realize you used your fingers...wow that is hard, but you made Georgie look so cute --- but then again you are so artistic with those AMAZING quilts your just seem to throw together...works of ART!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Hedy. I'm going for haircut #2 on Tyler in a couple of weeks and will watch your videos as a guide! He's still in between puppy and adult hair, so I think the clipper on his body is not an option yet--his hair is too thin, but his paws with the clipper for sure!


----------

